# Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA Feb 10



## Eric (Feb 2, 2019)

*


*




*Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA Feb 10*th
*What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop.
When: Sunday Feb 10th Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.*






*

*


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 9, 2019)

I will be riding there; so I wont be buying any bikes from Eric tomorrow.
Rain or shine; don't be shy; let's ride.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 9, 2019)

I was hoping to make it...but forgot this weekend is the Winternationals. I've missed it for the past 3 years, so I gotta go sniff some nitro.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 9, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> I was hoping to make it...but forgot this weekend is the Winternationals. I've missed it for the past 3 years, so I gotta go sniff some nitro.



i know what you mean fordmike


----------



## Eric (Feb 9, 2019)

I will be selling some bikes after the ride at the super secret ware house sale.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 9, 2019)

Eric said:


> I will be selling some bikes after the ride at the super secret ware house sale.
> 
> 
> View attachment 946430



I'll take one of each Schwinn!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 9, 2019)

@Eric. Is this going to be your last ride?? If so, I may need to skip the drags...


----------



## oldy57 (Feb 10, 2019)

fordmike65 are you going to the March Meet in Bakersfield. I am going for Friday and Saturday. May stay for Sunday but the wife says no. Traveling down from the very cold Winnipeg,(Winterpeg) Manitoba, Canada. I am bringing a few bikes to go for a ride on the beaches sometime March 5-7th.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 10, 2019)

oldy57 said:


> Traveling down from the very cold Winnipeg,(Winterpeg) Manitoba, Canada. I am bringing a few bikes to go for a ride on the beaches sometime March 5-7th



There are more than a few of us that ride the OC beaches; even mid-week.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/o-c-weekly-mid-week-beach-ride.88749/


----------



## Eric (Feb 10, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> @Eric. Is this going to be your last ride?? If so, I may need to skip the drags...




This may be my last one...


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 10, 2019)

Can't make it , Mom's 95th birthday . Taking her out with my sister's


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 10, 2019)

Thank you @Eric and Shawna for hosting the Circle City Ride every 2nd Sunday for over 3 years!
We will continue to ride at the same Sunday of each month at the same time as long as riders keep showing up.
I will start posting the monthly reminders here in the Event section.
Have fun in AZ; maybe start another bike riding Group.


----------



## Eric (Feb 10, 2019)

Thank you everyone for coming out and riding the Circle City ride.  It was a bit cold and wet today but we managed to have a great ride anyway.  Thanks Mark and all the Circle city riders for keeping this ride going even after I move.  I will visit from time to time and go on the ride when I am out here.  I am leaving 2 vintage bikes on OC for just that purpose.

Eric


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Feb 10, 2019)

*Wow,Circle City Riders,,you braved the clouds,,keep in mind the sun is behind them,,nice photo of the above three,,BUT the one in the middle caught my eye, on the profile,the goose neck to the crossbar,,the ND two speed *mounting * set up,with shifter under?? nice work,,Trip3,,with the coon tail(aint that America] and the Five Bar what more can I say!!! Marty is that you in the middle?? if not whoever you are ??!!!!and for Fordmike,who missed this ride to Sniff Nitro,,well I had that chance to head down south with my boys up in Humbolt, For The Winter Nationals,,but could not do it cause my Pop lives with us ,,the same Pop that would put us neighborhood kids in our *station wagon *and head down to *Raceway Park,*in Englishtown,N J in the early 70s to watch the Top Fuelies,,along with the likes of The Original Wheelstander,,The Little Red Wagon...THOSE WERE THE DAYS*


----------



## mrg (Feb 10, 2019)

It been fun from day one Eric, won’t be the same ( but I have a feeling you won’t be out of here before next ride) so one more special ride next month. Rain before & after but a fun dry ride today, didn’t even think about pictures!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 10, 2019)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> *Wow,Circle City Riders,,you braved the clouds,,keep in mind the sun is behind them,,nice photo of the above three,,BUT the one in the middle caught my eye, on the profile,the goose neck to the crossbar,,the ND two speed *mounting * set up,with shifter under?? nice work,,Trip3,,with the coon tail(aint that America] and the Five Bar what more can I say!!! Marty is that you in the middle?? if not whoever you are ??!!!!*,




*Hey RUDY ... I am responsible for that machine ...thanks for taking notice .... the 5 bar bars have a great look to them .. and the color combo just pops .. I haven't had a chance to add a Joe B shur spin to the center of the bars .. it would add to the look ... The side shift 2 speed was the only place I could set the shifter up since the 5 bar bars on this one are all too small & that lower bar under the tank is the larger diameter tubing on this one .. This bike has a great look & rides *_unbelievable_* .. thanks for the kind words .. Ridden not Hidden - Frank*


----------



## Jimmy V (Feb 18, 2019)

Eric said:


> Thank you everyone for coming out and riding the Circle City ride.  It was a bit cold and wet today but we managed to have a great ride anyway.  Thanks Mark and all the Circle city riders for keeping this ride going even after I move.  I will visit from time to time and go on the ride when I am out here.  I am leaving 2 vintage bikes on OC for just that purpose.
> 
> Eric



Good luck in Az. Eric. Good meeting you and thanks for hosting this ride.  I love this ride. A nice size ride with good people, and Orange is a nice town. I hope that it can keep going so I can keep doing it when I'm out visiting. Of course I'll come up for the beach rides with my friends in O.C. and I hope that someone keeps this one going.  Hope to see you back there someday.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 19, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> We will continue to ride at the same Sunday of each month at the same time as long as riders keep showing up.
> I will start posting the monthly reminders here in the Event section.





Jimmy V said:


> I hope that it can keep going so I can keep doing it when I'm out visiting.



Yes! 
We will continue every 2nd Sunday of the month; the Sunday after the CC Ride in LB.
Mother's Day, Easter Sunday, Rainy Sunday,  Sunny Sunday, We Ride!
Second Sunday of each month.


----------



## oldy57 (Feb 21, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Yes!
> We will continue every 2nd Sunday of the month; the Sunday after the CC Ride in LB.
> Mother's Day, Easter Sunday, Rainy Sunday,  Sunny Sunday, We Ride!
> Second Sunday of each month.
> View attachment 951846



Are you having a ride the second Sunday in March. March 10


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 21, 2019)

oldy57 said:


> Are you having a ride the second Sunday in March. March 10



Yes. I will post a thread soon.
March 10th is the next Circle City Ride. 10 AM, Daylight Savings Time.
Roll your clocks ahead 1 hour before you go to sleep Saturday Night!


----------



## oldy57 (Feb 21, 2019)

I am planning on being there for the ride. Spending 3 weeks throughout the south US states, Texas, Arizona, Nevada and California. May be in LA on the 4th through the 6th. Will ride one of those days. Will be back in LA late Sat 9th. Leaving tomorrow for the Texas gulf coast. Then to Phoenix, Vegas and California. Going to Bakersfield for The March Meet. Hope to get good weather.


----------

